# Need help with digital bass driver



## jspecxsedan (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey guys i am having some issues i got a impulse db-20 digital bass driver (not so known i think) well i wired it up it powers up and i get bass but my problem is that the sweep and width and even knobs on remote bass controller are doing absolutely nothing to my bass or low frequency nor the volume of the bass

Can u guys help me please thanks

Btw could the issue be because i have a universal bass/gain controller which uses rcas i hav itbwired before the driver?

Headunit (avh-p5700dvd > RCA universal bass/ gain controller > driver > amp

Also what am supposed to do wit the jumper settings that r inside?

Thanks


----------

